

Chinese hackers who breached Google gained access to sensitive data - sinnerswing
http://m.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/chinese-hackers-who-breached-google-gained-access-to-sensitive-data-us-officials-say/2013/05/20/51330428-be34-11e2-89c9-3be8095fe767_print.html

======
sinnerswing
"Although Google disclosed an intrusion by Chinese hackers in 2010, it made no
reference to the breach of the database with information on court orders. That
breach prompted deep concerns in Washington and led to a heated, months-long
dispute between Google and the FBI and Justice Department over whether the FBI
could access technical logs and other information about the breach, according
to the officials.

Google declined to comment for this article, as did the FBI."

